# My current 22. (Bub pics included)



## Miceandmore64

Alright guys I wanted to post about my current mice. I will take a picture of all of them yes all 22! I will put a post after all pictures that says photo # and who it is.
I currently have:
GIRLS-
Alphread. 2 and a half year old mouse one of my 3 first mice. Think she has ear infection so could anyone please help me with that. Had one litter of 9 ages ago. 7 boys 2 girls.
Millie. 2 and a half year old. One of first mouse. The healthiest of the three.
Mayzie. 2 and a half year old. One of first mice. Bad paw healing very slow (probably healing slow from age) Had one litter of 4 ages ago. 
Manuka. 8-10 months. Had one litter about a month ago. 8 boys. None left they all got sold 
Georgia. 2-3 months. Has a litter right now! 11 days old. 4 girls and two boys.
Bambi. 3 months old. Has a litter right now 4 boys 2 girls. 11 days old
Ruby. 3 months old. No litters yet as she is sick as I am not breeding untill she is better.
And baby girls (11 days old)
Two grey and whites (keeping one)
Two chocolate and whites (choc?)
Two black girls. (Keeping one.
AND BOYS.
Stuart. Almost 6 months old. Fathered two litters.
Louie. 3 months. Fathered none but in a few months yes.
Reeko. 3 months. Fathered none but is planned when ruby is better.
And BABY BOYS.
Grey and white.
Chocolate (?) and white.
Black.
Black/green/brown (?wth)
Choc and white (?)
Light brown (what colour??) (keeping)
Ok pic taking time be back soon!


----------



## Miceandmore64

Wow that was a effort anyway sorry for photo spam but yeah 
Random order of girls and boys but oh well

#1 Alphread
#2 Alphread
#3 Alphread
#4 Mayzie
#5 Mayzie


----------



## Miceandmore64

And some more!
#1 Bambi
#2 Bambi 
#3 Reeko
#4 Millie
#5 Millie


----------



## Miceandmore64

And more!
#1 Georgia 
#2 Bambi's. black boy and black and green/brown?? Help
#3 Same as #2
#4 Bambis. Pied choc ? Light brown? Both boys
#5 Two black girls keeping one!


----------



## Miceandmore64

More
#1 Louie's tummy
#2 Louie
#3 pied choc? Grey and white? Georgia's 
#4 Pied choc? Boys Georgia's
#5 Two pied grey girls keeping one! Georgias


----------



## Miceandmore64

More
#1 Stuart
#2 Manuka
#3Ruby
#4 Ruby


----------



## Miceandmore64

Any comments, questions and concerns are very well appreciated
Please comment


----------



## mich

Really nice. Great colours. They look contented and happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Miceandmore64

Thanks  yeah I try to spend lots of time with them


----------



## Miceandmore64

All 12 have black eyes they all opened there eyes yesterday! Very healthy and buzzing around


----------



## rocketmdove

Love the grey and white babies!


----------



## Miceandmore64

Thanks I'm keeping a girl


----------



## Miceandmore64

That wee one that looks wild. I was holding him near bottom of cage and he jumped out I the cage and ran into a crack at bottom of wall he is gone I am not getting him back. He was out of my reach and he just say there and then all of a sudden he kept coming back and then out in a place I couldn't see him for ten minutes then he went again and I sat there got 20 minutes he never came back. I lost him im a idiot


----------



## rocketmdove

Miceandmore64 said:


> That wee one that looks wild. I was holding him near bottom of cage and he jumped out I the cage and ran into a crack at bottom of wall he is gone I am not getting him back. He was out of my reach and he just say there and then all of a sudden he kept coming back and then out in a place I couldn't see him for ten minutes then he went again and I sat there got 20 minutes he never came back. I lost him im a idiot


First of all, you are NOT an idiot. Mistakes happen and we can learn from them. have you tried maybe setting some live traps out to see if you can catch him?


----------



## PiaLouise

Hey, found your post and here I am  I really like your mice. Lovely colors, and fur lengths. 
#1 Alphread, is that one semi-bald or really old? Looks really weird, never seen anything like it!


----------



## Miceandmore64

She is going old and bald she is half bald.
And we caught him! Long story but I will tell you the whole story.
I was holding him in his cage then he jumped out of my hand and ran under another cage. I lifted that up and he ran under the wall. He sat there in a places I couldn't get him and then every few minutes he would go for a wander where I couldn't see him. He repeated this for 10 minutes before leaving again. I say there for 15 minutes and I didnt see him at all. I didnt have any traps apart from ones that kill the poor things. Then I had to go eat dinner. I ran back in fish room and saw him dart under the cage he was under earlier. I lifted it back up. And he ran to the worst place he could. I would never be able to catch him there. Under a GIANT bench. Somehow I had got a cardboard roll there and he was jumping over it. I was watching him then I suddenly saw another mouse face. A wild mouse. Maybe 3 months old?? Well he or she sniffed my wee boys bottom and then started a mild fight with him. Then he ran away to the best spot he could. We're with a little effort I could catch him. I heard my dad outside so I went and got him and with the help of a net and a ice cream container and my hand we got him back safely to the cage. Wow this baby is only 19 days old and he has experienced so much!


----------



## PiaLouise

Wow, I am very glad you caught him!! I lost a few babies when I first started! Who knows where they went... Probably in my cats tummies! lol


----------



## Miceandmore64

So far 4 mice have gone missing. Only ONE has never been found im just so lucky! But one has been found like 20 metres away in garage in cats mouth. Died overnight while he was in cage. He was in shock and eye problem his eye was like ripped apart


----------



## PiaLouise

That's sad. I only ever caught my cat with 1 mouse and he was gently holding him alive in his mouth till he came and dropped it on my lap. From the shock it was just laying there n when I put it back in it's tank, it came to life so to speak haha


----------



## Miceandmore64

OMG LOL. I will pm u coz we shouldn't really hold a convo on here ha ha


----------



## rocketmdove

GREAT NEWS! so glad you caught the lil fella!


----------



## Miceandmore64

Same the little buyer! He is safe now not in shock at all just sucking mummy's milk  one of the litters is so much smaller than the other but I am working out who I am keeping today.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Doesnt want me to take any photos because the files are to big but the babies are due to be weaned on the 18th and were born last month on the 18th ha ha well they are adorable but very very skittish and TINY! Some long hairs as well!! I sit here as they try to jump out of cage..good luck honeys but the lid is on! Well come to think of it they aren't tht small I mean mum of both litters is tiny so no wonder! I might try introduce both litters together for last four days but have no idea of it would work so I won't but I will introduce babies together but I don't want the mums scraping so yeah maybe wean them tomorow do you guys think thats ok so the males dot fight from different litters? Or no


----------



## Miceandmore64

My baby mice like humans, do not appreciate there mothers. A baby just used her as a climbing wall and jumped over her


----------



## Miceandmore64

Well alot has changed. The babies mostly all turned long haired. Two are runts. Etc...
And I am keeping 4 had to kill 7 of the mice (not babies)


----------



## Miceandmore64

Hello guys not doing well in the mouse room!!
Oh goodness me.
Four boys were together (6 weeks old) and 1 or 2 had a rampage and killed one or two (one may have died from hypothermia. Other killed and blood everywhere they/he ripped him right open.
And a wee girl died of hypothermia.
And most of the other baby's were stone cold so I have heated up that bag thing you put in microwave with a cup of water and it has bead things in it. They are getting better. Getting 2 new girls and a new boy. That would leave me with (if my other problems and once I have sold the mice I want to sell and get new ones)
5 girls and 3 boys.
Goodness me I have to get three girls now. Ok 3 new girls!!!


----------



## Tally

I hope this is just a kind of sick april joke.
(It' sounds horrible)


----------



## rocketmdove

How did they die of hypothermia? What caused them to be that cold? males should have been in separate cages... This it a good time to "learn from your mistakes"... :ziped


----------



## Miceandmore64

Males were not fighting and there is no way we can buy small cages here. No this isnt a April fools joke. Well the baby's can't tolerate heat in there body's very well yet as the adults are fine and not cold at all. "Yay everyone lets just tell me what I did wrong when im upset of the loss of my darlings


----------



## rocketmdove

No one is trying to make you upset. We are sorry for your loss but there is something that needs to be done if you are loosing mice like that. if you cannot afford to separate males can't you cull them early on? How old were the little ones that died from the cold? how cold was it in the room that they died from it? and obviously they were not getting along if a male was ripped open..


----------



## Miceandmore64

Im not sure how cold it was. 
I have now found out a wildlife rescue where I can bring my males in and they will kill them and feed them to various animals.
They were 6 weeks old but very small for there age.
I don't know it just happens here that I lose mice at the same time then have 2-6 months of losing little to nothing.


----------



## Emilie

It sounds like you shouldn't be breeding at the moment if you can't afford or find small cages for the males. Try making bin cages? Good luck with your mice.


----------



## Miceandmore64

We have bin cages.... Dont tell me what I should do if you have no idea please. Of course we can get more cages but I had these litters ages ago.


----------



## rocketmdove

Miceandmore64 said:


> We have bin cages.... Dont tell me what I should do if you have no idea please. Of course we can get more cages but I had these litters ages ago.


excuse me but they were only suggesting making some. you dont have to agree with them and you dont have to spit back at them for their opinion. its a forum where we can openly state our views on the situation.Maybe they didnt know you had bin cages. And if they didnt they only suggested making some. its not something to get rude about. please remain polite in your replies.


----------



## Cait

*Mod note:* Please try to refrain from getting into arguments - discussion is fine and welcomed but we ask that everyone keeps it civil. It is understandable that sensitive subjects (such as the deaths of several mice that were described) will provoke a reaction, but please remember to give advice politely and to try to receive such advice in the same spirit.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Wasn't trying to start a fight. Just having a bad month.


----------



## PiaLouise

I think the best thing here is to explain to miceandmore that people were asking questions because we want to put our heads together and help you understand and solve the problem. Nobody meant offence.

So you came to the cage and some of your young mice had been killed and some were very cold. I think you need a thermometer to test the temperature in the room they live in. You need to test at the coldest part of the night as well to get an accurate reading of what they are experiencing.. Use newspaper strips amongst their bedding because it insulates well! That's why hobos and cats love it! 

No males should live together, but I am sure you learned that now. They can fight to the death over who is the most dominant. I agree with the previous members in saying probably best to cull the males early on to avoid traumatic events.

How many tanks/cages do you have? and how many mice?


----------

